# LED light strip failures and Autotrail warranty refusal



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi,
My 2009 Cheyenne was fitted at the factory with all the interior lights being LED bulbs or strips. The manufacturer of these units are http://www.labcraft.co.uk/index.html . They specialise in Led fitments for industry. They also sell thier products to the public and even major motorhome and camping retailers stock their products.
Now I had a 1000mm unit fail in the bedroom, this started as a set of 3 led`s out of the 48 fitted flashing madly before finally going out. This was reported to the dealers on habitation service and Autotrail agreed to supply a new unit. 
Shortly afterwards a 500mm unit above the side door started doing exactly the same thing and failed also. This was reported to the dealers who told me that Autotrail have rejected the warranty claim under the excluded section in the warranty booklet. having read that section which seems to include everything in the motorhome, the only reference I can find is to light bulbs/units, so I assume that this is the section they refer to.
Without getting into service life, faulty batch, not a bulb discussions as on a previous thread about LED`s I would like to bring to your learned persons attention the fact that Labcraft sell all thier products with a TWO year guarentee
So what do Autotrail do with this guarentee ????
You bet an e mail is winging its way to them and Labcraft with my thoughts on that. :evil:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

LED,s are fitted to vehicles (Many cars now as well as motorhomes) because unlike a filiament bulb they are cold light sources so should have a service life of many years. This particular problem needs following up with vigor as LED assemblies should not be considered the same as bulbs. 
Luckilly all those that I have (and some are from Labcraft) have never failed.

C.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Is it worth talking to Trading Standards as the vehicle is not fit for purpose? Your contract is with the dealer who should replace it, it is up to them to pursue Autotrail.

You ONLY have a contract with the supplying dealer - the warranty is a bonus on your normal rights under the Sale of Goods Act.

The EU also has a 2 year warranty claim as the normal thing - although the UK is not fully signed up to it. But I can't find the recent reference to it which I thought I saw on here!

But go back to your dealer and ask them to sort it out at their expense, then they can argue with Autotrail.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LED*

Hi

This pic shows my LEDS, failed when the motorhome was fairly new. Replaced under warranty though. The replacements have been no problem.

Russell


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

I have heard of problems with strips but have not with "bulbs". :idea: This suggest this could be a prob. with the internal wiring :?: 
We have 12 X 230 volt 48 LED bulbs at home and 6 x 12 volt "bulbs" of various denominations in the van and have not had any failures  
As an aside, the UK is way behind Poland  - LED replacement "bulbs" in the the UK are limited to a few types and expensive but in Poland you can get LED replacements for most bulb shapes.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Slightly off-topic, sorry, but when I was a daft laddie, I worked in the local theatre. Whenever we told the boss that a 'bulb' had blown, he would chase us and kick our backsides and scream 'they're not bulbs, they're lamps! Bulbs are what you plant in the garden'

Since this has been painfully ingrained into my psyche, can I ask that we refer to them as lamps?

David

sorry to be pedantic, I can't help it! I'm like one of Pavlovs dogs about bulbs/lamps :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

First of all, let's not go down the "fit for purpose route", how ridiculous.
A LED is not a bulb and cannot be treated as such. Average life cycle for even the cheapest chinese LED clone is 50,000 hours, and for the genuine article, 80,000 hours. As you know the manufacturer of the fitment I would email them and copy AutoTral into the email or Vice Versa.
I personally have found that Auto Trail are very reasonable if you do not shout at them.
Gerry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GerryD said:


> First of all, let's not go down the "fit for purpose route", how ridiculous.


Why?

Why not?

Are some goods different from others?

As for the rest you may well be right - but if you aren't, what action do you advise?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Stanner said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, let's not go down the "fit for purpose route", how ridiculous.
> ...


Surely nobody in their right mind is going to reject a £50K motorhome for £50 worth of lights, and no court in this land would support them. Let's get things into perspective.
Gerry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > GerryD said:
> ...


Who said anything about rejecting the van - just put in working order.

It came with LED lights, what is wrong with expecting them to work and continue to work for a "reasonable" length of time.


----------

